
Graduate School Can Have Terrible Effects on People's Mental Health - howard941
https://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2018/11/anxiety-depression-mental-health-graduate-school/576769/
======
rjplatte
The entire higher education system is set up with an incredible disregard for
the people in it.

